# Saliva testing



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I was given a kit to test at home with my saliva for thyroid and female hormones from my doc. Anyone ever done this, and if so, do you have any tips for better results?


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

No one?


----------

